# kissing chromis ?????



## em318

hello,
Im am quite new to salt water aquarium as my tank is only 12 weeks old. It is a FOWLR tank with 3 x blue green chromis, 2 x clown fish, 1 x coral beauty, 1 x foxface rabbitfish, 1 x lawn mower gobbie and 1 x anenome (pink tipped).
My tank is 300 litres and levels are all good.
My query is that i have noticed two of my chromis are kissing. They dont seem aggressive but im not sure.
Any info would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you
Em x


----------



## Reefing Madness

Never heard that one before. If they were aggressive towards each other, you would see them chasing each other all over the tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness

DP


----------



## hotshotdevil32

I have a shoal of 5 of these fish in my DT and while I sometimes see inter-species aggression between them it is not anything serious. I would think that this kissing maybe a non-aggressive way to see which is the strongest individual in the shoal. I know kissing gouramis exhibit the same behavior. I video maybe be particularly helpful here.


----------

